# láminas de zinc para techar casas



## rich7

Como se dice "laminas de zing" para techar casas?


----------



## iberco32

será láminas de zinc


----------



## juandiego

Primero de todo, te comento que me imagino que te refieres al *cinc*( Elemento metálico de numero atómico 30), que se usa entre otras cosas en construcción del modo que tu has indicado, por ejemplo.
Aunque no conozco la terminología técnica de la construcción en inglés, _lámina_ es *sheet*, por lo que me imagino que será *zinc sheets*.
Espero te ayude.


----------



## iberco32

Tal vez zinc plate . Deberías consultar a alguien que se dedique a ese trabajo


----------



## rich7

ok. thaks.....


----------



## cabazorro

Saludos, creo que esto te servira

corrugated roof sheets 

refiriendose solamente a lamina acanalada para techos no especificando ni material ni recubrimiento la lamina con recubrimiento de zinc es realmente llamada galvanizada por lo menos aca en mexico


----------



## rich7

Exactamente, "galvanizadas" muchas gracias.....


----------



## juandiego

rich7 said:
			
		

> Exactamente, "galvanizadas" muchas gracias.....


La galvanización es un proceso de recubrimiento  de un metal sobre otro al que pretende modificar superficialmente con algún fin como el comportamiento frente a la oxidación o simplemente estético. El caso más común en la construcción es el de recubrimiento del acero para defenderlo mejor de la oxidación superficial. Pero, cuidado, galvanizar no implica obligatoriamente que sea de cinc. Para saber más mira este link. Aunque probablemente no existan planchas de cinc puro para uso en la construcción, ya que es un producto escaso en la corteza terrestre, debe existir en inglés alguna palabra especifica para dicho proceso de acabado superficial.


----------



## swyves

cuando se dice "galvanized" sin más descripción, se refiere a hierro cubierto de cinc.


----------



## swyves

Pero eso si refiere a laminas de cinc puro y no de hierro galvanisado. He encontrado varios sitios sobre el uso de este material en la industria, parece ser bastante común, y en inglés se dice "zinc roofing". Un sitio en español es vmzinc-es punto com.


----------



## rholt

Como se dice "laminas de zing" para techar casas?
-> "sheets of corrugated tin for roofing houses."


----------



## swyves

No, porque normalmente no son "corrugated"; "zinc roofing" consiste en laminas planas, que se usa más en edificios grandes.


----------

